# [GRUB] Erreur 15 (non-résolu)

## Matthieu.D

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis débutant dans l'univers de gentoo mais j'ai quand même de bonnes connaissances en linux et pourtant je n'arrive pas à regler mon probleme.

En effet j'ai compilé un kernel en 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 et j'ai copié le bzimage dans /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

Mon plan de partition est le suivant :

:: SDA ::

Windows             sda1       -

Gentoo Boot        sda2       /boot

Gentoo Swap       sda3       -

Gentoo RootFS    sda4        /

Et mon grub.conf :

```
default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda4

title=Gentoo Linux Rescue

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda4 init=/bin/bb

title=Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Voila et j'ai mon erreur 15 que je n'arrive pas à virer qui me dit file not found pour le kernel !

J'ai tout essayé je ne sais plus quoi faire pouvez vous m'aider svp ?

Merci d'avance.Last edited by Matthieu.D on Mon Mar 17, 2008 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et as-tu lu la doc sur le sujet ?

----------

## nico_calais

Depuis 2.6.24, l'image du noyau x86 32 bits compilée sue trouve dans :

/usr/src/"sources du noyau"/arch/x86/boot/bzImage

Alors qu'avant, c'etait :

/usr/src/"sources du noyau"/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

Verifie si c'est pas ça ton pb.

----------

## Matthieu.D

geekounet, je vais mettre mon titre en conformitée avec les règles je suis désolé, pour la doc de page d'erreur j'ai tout lu mais rien de nouveau...

nico, je suis en amd64 et en cherchant sur le net j'ai vu que depuis le 2.6.24 il n'y avait plus de répertoire x86_64 mais que c'étais x86 tout court alors j'ai bien copié /arch/x86/boot/bzImage

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

euh ...moi j'ai un beau kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 que j'ai copié comme ceci:

```

#cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r3

```

et ça marche nikel  :Very Happy: 

Mathieu.D apparament tu as copié le x86 et pas x86_64 ... peut-être ça l'érreure ? non ? 

Ah oui, et je vois également que tu as une "/boot" séparé...vérifie bien que celle-ci est montée quand tu fais la copie du nouveau kernel (c'est c** mais je me suis déjà fais avoir une fois comme ça  :Wink:  )

----------

## Matthieu.D

En tout cas chapeau pour votre réactivité  :Smile: 

Pourtant j'avais bien lu et sur ce forum en plus !

Je vais essayer ça merci  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> euh ...moi j'ai un beau kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 que j'ai copié comme ceci:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si t'y regardes mieux, x86_64 est un symlink sur x86  :Smile: 

----------

## Matthieu.D

En effet c'est un symlink ça n'a rien changé ... Toujours la même erreur :

```
Booting 'Gentoo Linux'

root (hd0,3)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda4

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue...
```

Je vous en pris j'en ai marre de windows...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello Geekounet,

euh ....ça peut se voir normalement ça pour le noyau    :Shocked:  ? je veux dire c'est bien caché ?

car un symlink....je le vois avec ls -l (si je ne me trompe pas  :Wink:  )

mais là : 

```

Gentoo arch # pwd

/usr/src/linux/arch

Gentoo arch # ls -l

total 100

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 alpha

drwxr-xr-x 55 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 arm

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 avr32

drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 blackfin

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 cris

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 frv

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 h8300

drwxr-xr-x 13 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 ia64

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 m32r

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 m68k

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 m68knommu

drwxr-xr-x 35 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 mips

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 parisc

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 powerpc

drwxr-xr-x 13 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 ppc

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 s390

drwxr-xr-x 13 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 sh

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 sh64

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 sparc

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 sparc64

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 um

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 v850

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 x86

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 mar  1 15:10 x86_64

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root 4096 mar  1 14:56 xtensa

Gentoo arch #

Gentoo arch # ls -l ../../

total 644

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  33417 nov 12 14:23 dsdt.aml

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 286359 nov 12 14:23 dsdt.dsl

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 313605 nov 12 14:23 dsdt.hex

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     22 mar 16 23:06 linux -> linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   4096 nov 12 15:31 linux-2.6.22-suspend2-r2

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root   4096 fév 20 17:10 linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root   4096 mar 17 02:31 linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

```

Là je ne le vois pas trop  concernant le x86_64 si tu pouvais m'en dire un peu plus pour mon expérience personnel....   :Question: 

----------

## Matthieu.D

En ce qui me concerne symlink ou pas symlink ça marche toujours pas :/

----------

## nico_calais

Bon allez encore une question à 2 balles, ton /boot est automatiuement accessible ou tu le dois le monter manuellement ?

----------

## dapsaille

et tentes avec juste /kernelblabla et pas /boot/kernelblabla

----------

## Matthieu.D

Je dois le monter manuellement mais il est dans mon fstab !

----------

## ceric35

tu as ce lien symbolique ?

$ ll /boot/boot

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1 fév  8 00:51 /boot/boot -> .

----------

## Matthieu.D

Oui j'ai un /boot dans mon /boot avec un autre /boot etc :p

----------

## dapsaille

 *Matthieu.D wrote:*   

> Oui j'ai un /boot dans mon /boot avec un autre /boot etc :p

 

Donnes nous ton layout de partition stp 

 pourquoi hd0,3 ??? la 4eme partition du disque 1 ?? ca correspond pas à ton /home plutot  ?

----------

## Matthieu.D

Je vous l'ai donné...

J'ai un seul disque dur en SATA donc sda.

J'ai installé un windows sur une seule partition de ce disque donc la premiere...

J'ai ensuite installer ma gentoo avec une partition de boot une partition swap et une partition rootfs

donc :

windows : sda1

boot : sda2

swap : sda3

rootfs : sda4

voilà donc disque dur 0 et partition 3 (pour grub)

----------

## ceric35

Je mettrai ca plutot :

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda4

title=Gentoo Linux Rescue

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda4 init=/bin/bb

EDIT

ta config equivaut à

title=Gentoo Linux Rescue

kernel (hd0,3)/boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda4 init=/bin/bb

qui n'a pas de sens chez toiLast edited by ceric35 on Mon Mar 17, 2008 4:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kazuya

Hello, 

ben le problème à mon avis est a ce niveau.

il ne faut pas que tu donnes la référence à ton "RootFS" mais à ton "/boot"  dans grub  :Wink: 

je m'explique:

```

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1) <-- pour lui dire ou se trouve /boot plutot que RootFS :-)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda4 

```

J'ai pas du tout prêté attention à ceci la première fois .....

Heureusement que dapsaille était là  :Wink: 

----------

## Matthieu.D

j'ai déjà essayé mais si je fais ça j'ai un kernel panic disant qu'il trouve pas le rootfs

----------

## ceric35

```

#cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r3

```

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

C'est une erreur de copie de commande ?

Ca donne quoi un ll /boot ?

----------

## dapsaille

enlève le non-resolu stp :p

 Sinon edite ta ligne dans grub en tappant e puis supprime jusqu'à / et tappes boo puis tabulation pour voir si il lit le disque si oui continue pour le kernel :p

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

> Matthieu.D,

je viens de penser à un truc vu que l'on a à peu près la même configuration: 

pourrais-tu s'il te plait faire un copier-coller de ce que donne:

#fdisk -l /dev/sda 

car moi, la seul différence que j'ai avec toi c'est que j'ai un /home séparé.

Si tu possède également un /home séparé (apparament ça n'a pas l'aire d'être le cas mais je rpéfèrerais m'en assurer  :Wink:  )il faut faire attention à la partition étendue.

De plus, je ne sais pas si cela à son importance mais moi j'ai  "boot" de rajouté en dessous de  chaque entrées de mon grub concernant gentoo .... (ça ne m'a jamais causé de problème jusqu'à présent lool ) 

Tu as éssayé avec grub-install ? il te dis quoi ?

> ceric35,

euh je ne vois pas trop de quelle érreure tu veux parler dans MA commande  :Wink:  (je précise car c'est pas Matthieu.D qui a tapé ça  :Wink:  )

J'ai tout à fait le droit de renommer le kernel comme je veux, HEIN :p 

(cp copie et peux renommer en même temps ) c'est mon choix de l'appeler comme ça plutôt que "kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r3"  :Wink:  après on adapte la commande comme on veut  :Wink: 

----------

## ceric35

oui, j'ai mal lu, j'ai cru que tu l'avais cité   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bio

 *Matthieu.D wrote:*   

> j'ai déjà essayé mais si je fais ça j'ai un kernel panic disant qu'il trouve pas le rootfs

 

S'il te dit ça c'est qu'il a trouvé le kernel donc ton problème d'erreur 15 est solutionné.

Par contre après tu te heurtes à un 2eme problème : ton kernel ne sait pas trouver ta partition / et ça peut-être le fait de plusieurs raisons :

- ton contrôleur SATA n'est pas compilé dans le kernel (typique)

- le système de fichier de / n'est pas compilé dans le kernel

- ton fstab est mauvais

----------

## ghoti

 *Bio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - ton contrôleur SATA n'est pas compilé dans le kernel (typique)
> 
> - le système de fichier de / n'est pas compilé dans le kernel

 

+1

 *Quote:*   

> - ton fstab est mauvais

 

Le fstab n'intervient pas à cette étape puisqu'il se trouve justement sur ... la partition qu'on essaie de monter  :Wink: 

Donc, qu'il soit bon ou mauvais, peu importe pour l'instant.

S'il est mauvais, il y aura en effet un plantage mais plus loin, au démarrage des initscripts  ...

----------

## polytan

Depuis quelque temps, je ne copie plus manuellement le noyau, j'utilise make install et dans mon grub, j'ai un truc comme ca (adapté à ton cas) :

```
title Gentoo GNU/Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda4 
```

J'ai changé plusieurs choses :

plus de = à title

plus de /boot à kernel /vmlinuz et pas kernel /boot/vmlinuz

Le vmlinuz est un lien créé par le make install vers le dernier noyau installé.

----------

